# New reel Suggestions



## flipper1 (Dec 2, 2013)

For the coming spring, i am in hopes of buying a new reel for the smaller species of fish such as spanish, ladyfish, hardtail, bobo, etc. I have been using a 360 slammer for a while now and am trying to decide if i want to purchase another 360 slammer or a new reel in general.


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Can't go wrong with a Shimano. I will endorse the Stradic 4000.


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

Have to agree with Bodupp. Shimano makes some good products (let's say some of the best) if you don't go too low in their models. Stradic is a very good choice. Your style of fishing has an impact on what should be recommended.


----------



## REEL STAMAS (Jan 27, 2008)

If you don't mind spending ~$200 the new 'Mag-Sealed' Daiwa Ballistic EX 4000 is the 'SHIzzle'...


----------



## southern yakker (Jun 25, 2012)

I'd go with a quantum smoke pts. Shimano makes some real nice reels for a decent price. I have a 3000f saros that ocean master beefed up a little and it's caught flounder, pompano, spanish, ladyfish, specks, and up to 45 inch bull reds without skipping a beat.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Can't go wrong with any of the big name offerings in mid-priced reels! Shimano's Saros & Stradic, Daiwa's Procyon & Ballistic, both of which now offer mag-sealed bearings in their new models, which is a pretty nice feature, Quantum's Smoke, Cabo, & Boca, or Okuma's Cedros, Raw, & V-System reels.


----------



## Tcheeks38 (Feb 11, 2013)

daiwa tatula hd 200 baitcaster

or just a 100 size if its for smaller species like you said

http://www.daiwa.com/reel/detail.aspx?id=684


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Tcheeks38 said:


> daiwa tatula hd 200 baitcaster
> 
> or just a 100 size if its for smaller species like you said
> 
> http://www.daiwa.com/reel/detail.aspx?id=684


Yeah truthfully I'd go with a baitcaster before a spinner if I was buying a new reel for all those applications too, I just assumed he meant spinning for some reason. I still gotta try one of those Tatula reels out man!

To the OP, if you can throw a baitcaster, look into the Abu Garcia Revo Inshore series or the 13 Fishing Concept C reel. Both put out 20+ pounds of smooth drag & come stock with carbon fiber washers. The Concept C actually comes stock with ceramic hybrid spool bearings as well, which is pretty awesome for a stock reel.


----------



## flipper1 (Dec 2, 2013)

Any reccomendations from PENN? I've been using it all my life, and i'm a broke college student haha.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

flipper1 said:


> Any reccomendations from PENN? I've been using it all my life, and i'm a broke college student haha.


If you're working on a budget, it's hard to beat the Shimano Sahara! But for Penn, I suppose you could go with a Fierce or an SSG series Spinfisher. I totally feel ya on being a broke college student man. Haha.


----------



## strongman (May 19, 2011)

The Spinfisher V series are good, but also a bit pricey. I've got a 4500 SSV for $90, but you should be able to find a good used Penn Battle 3000 or Fierce for around $50-$60 if you need something smaller or cheaper. Just check craigslist or ebay and take it to Ocean Master or Pomano Joe to get it ready for the season. When it's all said and done you should be able to have one of those for about $75 or so.


----------



## Tcheeks38 (Feb 11, 2013)

I have a penn battle 3000 and 4000 for sale unfortunately I'm living in alabama now. the 3000 is spooled with 15lb power pro super slick and the 4000 has 20lb power pro super slick both are in great mechanical shape and the 3000 just has some cosmetic wear on the paint job


----------



## J0nesi (Jun 22, 2011)

+1 on the battles. i plan on getting a new battle 2 5000 and a shimano stradic ci4+ at the outcast sale.


----------



## flipper1 (Dec 2, 2013)

conflict 3000 v. Spinfisher v 3500 pros and cons?


----------



## Hawkseye (Feb 17, 2012)

flipper1 said:


> conflict 3000 v. Spinfisher v 3500 pros and cons?


Love them both. The conflict is lighter and the ssv is dunkable.

I've said numerous times that I think the Conflict 3000 and 4000 are the most underrated reels out there. Fantastic drag, smooth as silk, durable as all get out and about $100 less expensive than other reels in their class.


----------



## Charlietuna (May 2, 2014)

I went from Okuma to Penn to Shimano and Daiwa, reels, however, there's always a Penn for me to grab...as of this moment my favorite reel is a Shimano Saragosa...check out the new ones...8000 will work. I have 2 10000s for extra line capacity for larger fish


----------



## spencer618 (Jan 30, 2014)

I have a conflict 3000. Picked it up for around $100 new. Its a pretty sweet reel... I like it alot more than my battles.


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

IMHO the Shimano Sahara is the best bang for the buck in that price range. I sell more of these than any other reel. You can easily get a new 3000 for around $75. Hard to beat! 

If you're stuck on Penn, the Battle, Conflict and SSV are all good reels and give you some options on appearance.


----------

